# dumb question



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Archery elk general OTC tag.

Is it hunters choice?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, on most units. Any bull units you are allowed to take any elk(Branch antlered, spike, cow, calf). Spike-only units: most you can take a spike or a cow/calf. There are a few units that are restricted to spike-only though if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

^truth


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, I reviewed the proc but couldn't see that they specified hunters choice on the archery elk hunt this year. Thought something may have changed.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Also, keep in mind that a spike is defined as a bull that has at least one antler that does not branch above its ears. Adds a little leeway I suppose.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> Yes, on most units. Any bull units you are allowed to take any elk(Branch antlered, spike, cow, calf). Spike-only units: most you can take a spike or a cow/calf. There are a few units that are restricted to spike-only though if i'm not mistaken.


That's what i always though until someone on here corrected me. it doesn't make a lick of sense to me but they say you can hunt any elk during the archery season thru the extended. the wasatch front is listed as spike only, correct? i must be dense because i just don't get it.

here's a quote from a memeber here that was posted on another site:



> So, Utah has mixed hunts. As stated, most LE units offer general season hunters to shoot a spike or tag while the LE tag holders hunt mature bulls. On the Book Cliffs the general hunter can only hunt spikes, not a cow. And the one that people are referring to that the OP asked about I believe is the Wasatch Front general season area.
> The wasatch front is a special area for bowhunters and is found within the LE Wasatch unit. Within those boundaries a bowhunter can hunt for any elk during the entire general archery and extended archery season.
> If you have questions about a specific area, PM me or post it up and I will confirm it for ya.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep, I know that guy... 

The rules are found on page 21 of the Utah Big Game Field Regulations guide. Its pretty clear if you read through both sections.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Straight from the guidebook...Again...

General-season archery
elk hunt
Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-28
In 2015, Utah’s general-season archery
spike elk hunt runs from Aug. 15 to Sept. 4. The
general-season archery any bull elk hunt runs
from Aug. 15 to Sept. 11, except on the state’s
extended archery areas, where the season runs
later into the year.
If you obtain a general-season archery elk
permit, you may use archery equipment to
take only one of the following animals:
•One elk of either sex on a general-season
any bull elk unit
•An antlerless elk or a spike bull elk on a
general-season spike bull elk unit
•Only a spike bull on the Book Cliffs unit
•One elk of either sex on the extended
archery areas (see details below)
You may not hunt within elk CWMUs.
If you obtain a general-season archery
elk permit, the only other elk permit you can
obtain is an antlerless elk permit

Extended archery elk
hunts
If you haven’t taken an elk by the time your
archery hunt ends, you may continue hunting
in the Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin extended
archery elk areas during the extended
archery seasons. You may use archery equipment
to take one of the following animals:
•One elk—either any bull or antlerless—
within the Wasatch Front extended
archery area from Aug. 15–Dec. 15
•One elk—either any bull or antlerless—within
the Uintah Basin extended
archery area from Sept. 12–Dec. 15
To hunt any of the extended archery areas,
you must complete the Division’s Archery
Ethics Course and carry your archery ethics


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i guess i get it now. after reviewing the boundaries of both the extended and limited entry on the wasatch i can see that the overlap doesn't take up much of the limited entry area. so, i passed on a couple of bulls because i assume and can't read. live and learn.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Yep, I know that guy...
> 
> The rules are found on page 21 of the Utah Big Game Field Regulations guide. Its pretty clear if you read through both sections.


i thought you might. ;-)


----------

